# Temporary counter option



## LTParis (Feb 26, 2012)

So I am < 24 hours from closing on our first home (1930 Colonial) and one thing that we will need a quick and temporary fix with is the kitchen counter tops. 










The counter top is a "squishy" rubberized mat that really is useless as a counter top. However I don't want to spend a lot of money or resources on it since next year we are planning a remodel of the kitchen top to bottom. 

I was thinking of maybe a butcher block top, but I can see that getting pricy. A laminate probably would cost more than what it's worth. I'm just not sure.

Thoughts?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

The left hand counter top looks as if was added later.You could cover the right hand side with a similar section


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

The Left hand section is an added piece of Botcher-block Countertop, probably to cover up the original counter which looked like the RH section.
The easiest way to get a temporary piece to cover the RH side is through a local Countertop supplier that is the small companies that buy from wholesalers then cut and install Countertops for homeowners. They usually keep the larger left over sections. Do a search in your area.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A whole 12' formica top is not much over $100.00 and would last as long as you own the house.
Look at Lowes and Home Depot for one with a chip in it, lots of times there marked way down, if not ask for the manager and have him adjust the price.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Your cheapest option is the pre-form countertop sections that they sell at the bigbox stores. Price them out and see what you think.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

only problem with that is none of those big box stores will cut the counter for you and if you have a corner good freaking luck without out a countertop saw and most local guys wont cut counter tops bought else where. i got the same problem. i priced out formica and some particle board to build my own counter top and its far more expensive then a 12' length of counter.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Ikea sells slabs of either butcher block (<$300) and formica covered MDF for <$100. You will have to cut your own if you go that route, straight edge and a good blade in a circular saw. The sink cut-out jig saw.

Good luck with your project and your new investment.

Mark


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

remove the mat, prep the surface. put down some large tiles. since it is temporary, you don't have to worry about it being perfect.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

princelake said:


> only problem with that is none of those big box stores will cut the counter for you and if you have a corner good freaking luck without out a countertop saw and most local guys wont cut counter tops bought else where. i got the same problem.....


I didn't see any corners in the pic. It appears to be a straight-run section.

It also is not that difficult (for a DIYer) to straight-cut a countertop end that is to be butted into a wall, and covered (hidden) by a sidesplash.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any first DIY can cut a preformed counter top. Just flip it over, use a framing square to mark the cut, cut the back splash first then the larger area second.
All you need is a ciruler saw, no special saw needed.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

ya straight cuts arent bad at all but cutting a 45 is alot more difficult to get it perfect with just a circular saw. and i was talking for myself. myself i think i'll just make my own, mines an L shape thats 4ft one way and 8ft the other way. just make a counter with particle board doing butt cuts then glue down the formica have no visible joints. and yes i know i'll get to get 2 pieces of formica and i'll have to do the verticle pieces first then put my top piece on so theres so peel edge. and with the extra formica i'll make a backsplash and screw it on from underneath.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

LTParis said:


> ...... I don't want to spend a lot of money or resources on it since next year we are planning a remodel of the kitchen top to bottom..........


 I vote for Post #8


----------



## jojoroberts (Apr 1, 2012)

Also lumber liquidators sells a 8ft or 12ft butcher block for $265 for the 8 ft, they won't cut tho


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

jojoroberts said:


> Also lumber liquidators sells a 8ft or 12ft butcher block for $265 for the 8 ft, they won't cut tho


My only question would be is if that material is first quality, or # 2 quality, or salvage lot, or left-over & cut-off comprised, or other?

Example: we installed 2000 SF of bargain-priced pre-finished cherrywood flooring for a Home Owner (who purchased it from L.L.). The flooring had issues (milling flaws, and irregular widths. The HO ended up purchasing 2x what was needed for such a project (to cull) and it took us 2x as long as it should have to install.

It could have been a bad lot, however, to this day, whenever I see L.L. advertised materials - I can't help but wonder about the actual quality of the reduced priced materials.

BTW - After that job, I added another clause in our contracts about Client provided (purchased) materials, with factory blemishes and quality issues....


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

If you're going to redo the kitchen next year then just leave it as is. The previous owner lived with it the way it is, and you're going to burn time and money changing it when you'll change it again within 12 months? Surely you have better things to do with your time and money elsewhere in the house that you're not going to up and undo in a year's time.


----------



## jojoroberts (Apr 1, 2012)

You can go lumber liquidators website and look at their butcher block countertops. It's not seconds or cut off pcs. Ikea sells them too. It's just a thought. They wants something to hold them over


----------



## LTParis (Feb 26, 2012)

Ironlight said:


> If you're going to redo the kitchen next year then just leave it as is. The previous owner lived with it the way it is, and you're going to burn time and money changing it when you'll change it again within 12 months? Surely you have better things to do with your time and money elsewhere in the house that you're not going to up and undo in a year's time.


Unfortunatly the counter top is just squishy one-sided insulation like material. I foresee bacteria forming quite quickly. The former home owners had not lived there for quite a while, and it was a widowed woman alone in her home. I am a family of 4.

I am thinking the idea of a tiled counter-top might work well, or the lumber liquidator butcher blocks. Unfortunatly I would have to rely on a jig saw which would likely just spell trouble, so the tile might just be the cheapest and easiest alternative.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

LTParis said:


> .....so the tile might just be the cheapest and easiest alternative.


Dig out as much as possible of that squishy one-sided insulation then clean it out with vinegar and let dry. Then you will have a baseline for next steps. Let us know.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

if it were me. i would completely remove that portion of the counter top. and then put down some kind of 1" plywood.
ditra. 
then tile over that. 

that would not be hard, nor expensive. and would look nice and last a good while. just don't worry yourself with the small finishing details.


----------

